
Show HN: A minimalistic browser-based game to de-stress - versimos
http://blocks.ovh/?game
======
imakesoft
I like it! Only wish is to have a reload/reset button quickly accessible
because you need it a lot. :)

------
splitbrain
Really nice implementation.

Small issue: the mute button doesn't work for me (Chrome on Linux)

------
versimos
Music loop is awesome.

